

Grey Area Raises $2.5 Million To Turn Your City Into A Game - enra
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/23/exclusive-grey-area-raises-2-5-million-to-turn-your-city-into-a-game/

======
dirtyaura
Awesome to see our friends to get this investment. We started at the same
office, guys worked hard and stayed focused on their long-term vision. The
game is really awesome.

